# Cams Rhinestone machine throwing stones



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

My cams is throwing stones because my bottom gun is not fully spinning to place the stone down, its spinning about 3/4 of the way around and letting go of the stone. How do I adjust this? 
Please help ASAP! Thank you! 
Pia


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

sounds like a solenoid is going bad but don't have enough info to be sure. You can change the setting so that the machine places the stone slower - if it fixes the problem or improves then you know it is the solenoid.

Scott


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got done solving a very similar situation. I ended up replacing out 2 solenoids, #2 and #3. I noticed some oil on the bottom of the solenoid and the piece they screwed into.

Alan at coldesi showed me that I could go into the system parameters for my ss10 stones, change it from 33388 to all 10's to slow the machine down. I did that and was at least able to finish some of my jobs while I had the solenoids shipped to me.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info on this.


----------

